# report 12/8 york river channel/spit



## rip_fc3 (Nov 18, 2006)

left out chisman creek leisurely around 8:30 and headed out toward the channel started trolling a proven area just in the YR channel. after trolling for about 45 min we saw a black cloud in the distance with boats all around so we pulled up the gear and hit it. the black cloud was birds everywhere, dropped the gear in the water and after 1 min bam, then bam, then bam, every pole was knocked down, anway all school sized fish slot and smaller but nonetheless a ball, we fished for a couple of hours and by then we had our limit and were tired as well, so headed in to clean our catch, but from the sound of the radio everyone probably had a real good day. Im lookin foward to hear some other reports from today, how good did you guys do?









By the way NO FISH were in the SLOT


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

rip_fc3 said:


> left out chisman creek leisurely around 8:30 and headed out toward the channel started trolling a proven area just in the YR channel. after trolling for about 45 min we saw a black cloud in the distance with boats all around so we pulled up the gear and hit it. the black cloud was birds everywhere, dropped the gear in the water and after 1 min bam, then bam, then bam, every pole was knocked down, anway all school sized fish slot and smaller but nonetheless a ball, we fished for a couple of hours and by then we had our limit and were tired as well, so headed in to clean our catch, but from the sound of the radio everyone probably had a real good day. Im lookin foward to hear some other reports from today, how good did you guys do?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the catch!! Boating Board may be the place for this one, but heck, I like fish & beer in the same picture!!!.....they're are coming on strong this year....:beer::fishing:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice job*

congrats.


----------

